

AT&T Admits It Can't Handle The iPhone - sandipc
http://www.businessinsider.com/att-admits-its-network-wasnt-ready-for-the-iphone-2011-4

======
kwantam

        Then it says the T-Mobile deal:
            ...will thus benefit consumers by reducing the
            number of dropped and blocked calls, increasing
            data speeds, improving in-building coverage, and
            dramatically expanding deployment of next-generation
            mobile technology.
    

One assumes that in reality it will result in fewer dropped calls for AT&T
customers and more for T-Mobile customers.

